# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Краснодарец изобрел вращающиеся лежаки для ровного загара

## Irina

*КРАСНОДАР, 27 июля. Краснодарский изобретатель сконструировал шезлонги, позволяющие обеспечить ровный загар для всего тела.
*
Как сообщает «Анапа.info», краснодарец Владимир Литовка уже установил 60 шезлонгов своего изобретения на одном из пляжей Анапы и надеется, что скоро его детище завоюет мир.

Секрет инновационных лежаков в том, что они вращаются, получая энергию от солнечных батарей. При желании шезлонг можно затенить полностью или закрыть от солнца лицо, выдвинуть подлокотники или сменить направление вращения лежака.

Краснодарец уже запатентовал изобретение и собрал 60 лежаков на анапском пляже. Комплектующие пришлось заказывать в Краснодаре, а собирал шезлонги сам изобретатель вместе со своим сыном прямо на пляже. 

В следующем году Владимир Литовка собирается установить на пляжах Анапы больше таких лежаков.

Ранее сообщалось, что американские ученые создали уникальный браслет, который позволяет наслаждаться солнечной погодой без страха перед ожогами и вредным воздействием ультрафиолета. Как только солнцезащитный крем перестанет защищать кожу, браслет подаст сигнал.

Браслет обладает повышенной светочувствительностью, он постоянно измеряет интенсивность солнца. Если солнцезащитный крем окончательно испаряется и больше не защищает кожу, то браслет меняет свою расцветку. Все, что нужно для защиты от солнца, — нанести крем на тело и сам браслет перед тем, как отправляться на пляж для загара. А потом периодически посматривать на цвет устройства.

----------


## AKON

Круто, а фото нету? Принцип работы я понял, а вот как выглядить, фантазии не хватает.

----------


## Irina

Вроде как-то так

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

